# Looking for work in Long Island



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

hi all,

I have a 04 dodge 1 ton truck with meyer plow and V box spreader and a 2007 80 hp John Deere tractor with loader that is being fitted w a meyer blade as we speak.

PM me if you have some work.

thanks


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

PM me your number


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

sorry duplicated the reply


----------



## brewer00psd (Jan 21, 2011)

I am looking for help in your area! Give me a call 740-751-7088,
Ask for Rob


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

Will do tomorrow.


----------

